

Making ubuntu.com responsive: our Sass architecture - anthonydillon
http://design.canonical.com/2014/06/making-ubuntu-com-responsive-our-sass-architecture/

======
Kiro
I would like them to elaborate on their naming convention. How do you avoid
name collisions? I always run into situations where I want something general
on two different places and where they don't share anything. I usually end up
prefixing the classes with something unsemantic like the section or part of
page they're in. That also makes it harder to re-use since it's suddenly bound
to that section.

------
ZirconCode
I was a bit confuse by the title 'Sass architecture'. Here's the full list of
articles:

[http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/making-ubuntu-com-
respon...](http://design.canonical.com/2014/03/making-ubuntu-com-responsive/)

Still doesn't make much sense though. Perhaps they are using SaSS as a culture
term.

~~~
talmand
[http://sass-lang.com/](http://sass-lang.com/)

It makes sense if one is aware of what they mean be Sass. They created a
design/layout architecture for their site using Sass style sheets as a basis.

------
rohith_14_04
It is strange that last guy in the pic is using mac book air :D

------
jxf
In case anyone else is unclear on the title, they mean Sass as in
"Syntactically Awesome Stylesheets", the CSS extension language: [http://sass-
lang.com](http://sass-lang.com)

(IOW, it's not a misspelling of SaaS.)

~~~
intelekshual
Actually, they mean Sass. It's not an acronym, it's a proper noun.

~~~
jxf
Sorry, I was emphasizing "SASS" by capitalizing it, not trying to make it an
acronym. Will fix.

